# Problem z X po instalacji

## pjetal

Witam, po instalacji Gentoo 2005 (starszy laptop) nie mogę uruchomić serwera X, po wpisaniu startx wyskakują mi takie błędy:

```

(EE) Failed to load module "vga" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

XIO: fatal IO error 104 

```

Moja grafika to Geforce2Go a laptop to Toshiba Satellite 5005

czy możecie mi pomóc w najprostszy możliwy sposób ? czego i gdzie mam szukać aby dokompilować te moduły ? Czy też  podczas instalacji nie wybrałem odpowiednich modułów ?

----------

## soban_

W /etc/make.conf chyba brakuje: *Quote:*   

> INPUT_DEVICES="...kbd mouse vga..."

  wtedy: 

```
emerge -avquDN world
```

 ewentualnie: 

```
emerge -av1 $(qlist -I -C x11-drivers)
```

ale dla pewnosci podaj jeszcze:

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## pjetal

Po wydaniu komendy:

```

emerge -avquDN world

```

wyskakuje mi taki komunikat:

```

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "sys-kernel/livecd-kernel"

(dependency required by "media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.11 [ebuild]")

```

Po wydaniu drugiej pisze mi że nie ma czegoś takiego jak qlist

Ostatnia komenda generuje listing, ale o obrazie nadal nic ma.

Czy mógłbym potrzebne moduły ściągnąć i ręcznie dokompilować ?

----------

## soban_

 *pjetal wrote:*   

> Po wydaniu komendy:
> 
> ```
> emerge -avquDN world
> ```
> ...

  Sprobuj: 

```
emerge --sync
```

  *pjetal wrote:*   

> Po wydaniu drugiej pisze mi że nie ma czegoś takiego jak qlist

 Nie mam pod reka gentoo, ale:

```
emerge -qv portage-utils
```

  *pjetal wrote:*   

> Ostatnia komenda generuje listing, ale o obrazie nadal nic ma.

  

```
emerge --info
```

Podajesz nam na forum - to co tryb tekstowy zwroci, w celu pokazania jak masz skonfigurowane gentoo - co jest czesto potrzebne do udzielenia Ci pomocy.  *pjetal wrote:*   

> Czy mógłbym potrzebne moduły ściągnąć i ręcznie dokompilować ?

 Jasne ze mozesz, tylko po co skoro gentoo zrobi to za Ciebie, oraz daje Ci mozliwosc przy kazdym upgradzie systemu aktualizacje takowych.

 *pjetal wrote:*   

> Witam, po instalacji Gentoo 2005 (starszy laptop) ...

  Swoja droga, jak to Gentoo 2005, w 2005 roku instalowales Gentoo?

----------

## Aktyn

 *soban_ wrote:*   

>  Sprobuj: 
> 
> ```
> emerge --sync
> ```
> ...

 

Przecież pisze że instaluje 2005. A update czegoś takiego jest bardziej czasochłonne. Trzeba przełączać profile, do tego dojdą inne, moze być problem z gcc. To nie ma sensu kiedy jest nowe wydanie gentoo.

 *pjetal wrote:*   

> Witam, po instalacji Gentoo 2005 (starszy laptop) nie mogę uruchomić serwera X, po wpisaniu startx wyskakują mi takie błędy:
> 
> Moja grafika to Geforce2Go a laptop to Toshiba Satellite 5005

 

Raczej z kernela nie wyrzucają rzeczy do obsługi, więc zainstaluj najnowsze gentoo. Akurat to że laptop nie najnowszy nie jest powodem do instalacji starej wersji systemu. Chyba że masz inne powody.

 *pjetal wrote:*   

> Czy mógłbym potrzebne moduły ściągnąć i ręcznie dokompilować ?

 

jeśli już pokaż co da:

```
emerge -pve world | grep x11
```

Inaczej nie wiadomo co ty tam masz, Ale raczej zainstaluj sobie od razu nowe Gentoo. Zgodnie z handbookiem:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/index.xml

Dla i686: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

.

----------

